# Racoon



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about skinning, cleaning and cooking racoon?


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I can give you a link to skinning a ****. As far as cleaning one, I'd do it just like a rabbit. I've never tried cooking one because they stink when you roast them. My grandpa used to eat them before he died. I never could bring myself to eat one after smelling one roasting... Here's a link on skinning a raccoon:
http://www.traps4kids.com/Furhandling.html
I hope this helps...


----------

